# Welche Speziallisierung?



## Greendesert (31. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Ich habe eine Frage undzwar stehe ich jetzt vor der Wahl der Speziallisierung, jedoch kenne ich mich mit Alchemie nicht aus und in der Gilde kommen auch keine guten Antworten. Daher ich ein wenig Gold brauche sollte die Speziallisierung auch in WotlK noch Gold bringen. Ich habe zwar gehört das Tränke gut wegehen weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das stimmt.

Wäre schön eine gute Antwort zu bekommen und Bitte keine "Benutz doch die SuFu" Antworten, denn ich weiß das ich zu faul war sie zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg. Green


----------



## Fehlfunktion (31. Dezember 2008)

Na dann versuch ich mal ne passende Antwort zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Fläschchen Alchi - Meiner Meinng nach die beste Spezialisierung da man , wie auch bei den anderen 2 , die Möglichkeit hat aus einem Procc mehrere
der Elixiere und Fläschchen herauszubekommen. Werden sehr gerne gekauft wenn ein Raid vor der Tür steht und man keine Zeit hatte sich vorher welche von einem Gidenkollegen herstellen zu lassen. Natürlich für einen selber auch schick denn nichts ist schlimmer als im 10/25 Raid mit heruntergelassener Hose dazustehn wenn man vorm Boss Buffood , Elixiere/Fläschchen einwerfen muss und man nix dabei hat. Vor allem aber durch Mixologie den Effekt der doppelten Dauer  ( 4 H ) mitnimmt bei den Fläschchen.


Der Transmutations Spezi : Zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt die absolut schlechteste Wahl da es keine Rezepte gibt mit der man wirklich Gold machen kann wie z.b mit Urmacht. Leider zur Zeit die allererste Wahl wenn man sich für eine der 2 anderen entscheiden will , denn nichts ist grad schlimmer x mal in HDZ 2 reinzurennen um 10 Questteile zu bekommen.


Der Tränke Spezi : Nur interressant wenn man Caster / Healer ist wegen Alchimistenstein und die Möglichkeit damit bis zu 40% mehr aus einem Manatrank rauszuholen.


Und wenn du wirklich nur Gold brauchst dann empfehe ich dir schau ab und an ins AH was Goldklee , Eisdorn und Lichblüte etc. kosten .
Denn unterm Strich machste mehr Gewinn wenn du die Kräuter vertickst.
Beispiel : Bei uns auf em Server  , Goldklee 35-40g / Stack - Elixier der irgendwas Seelenstärke 4 Goldklee / Phiole .
Bekommst also aus einem Stack Goldklee 5 Elixiere ohne Procc die 1 H reichen wenn man net abkratzt die du minimum für 5 mit 40g ins AH stellen musst 
Kauft also wirklich niemand wegen Kosten/Nutzen. Und so sieht es leider auch bei den anderen Sachen aus da einfach die Matskosten zu hoch sind außer bei Fläschchen da die 2 H halten und das auch über den Tod hinaus.

Hoffe das ist ne Hilfe welchen Weg du als Alchemist einschlagen möchtest.


----------



## Ohulor (31. Dezember 2008)

Also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass Elixier Spezi mir vor WotLK am meisten Geld eingebracht hat.


----------



## Greendesert (1. Januar 2009)

Ok Danke euch. Habe mich jetzt für Elixiere entschieden. Werde jetzt mal sehen was die sachen bei mir aufm Server bringen.

Mfg. Green


----------



## Nasenelch (8. Januar 2009)

Die frage lohnt sich der Trans Alchi überhabt mal wieder? Habe bis jetzt nur die beiden rezepte für die Meta steine.

Was ist mit Äonenfeuer in Äowasser zu verwandeln oder so ihr wißt schon was ich meine??? Kann mir das einer sagen? Habe da noch nicht ein Rezept oder der gleichen gesehen.

Könnte mich in denn Ar... beisen habe extra Tranz genommen weil das bei uns in der gilde keiner hat und was brings?  NISCHT BRINGS

Werde wohl gold verschwenden werden um auf Elexiere um zuskillen.

Oder kann mir noch einer hoffung geben?

Gruß
Nasenelch


----------



## Sch1llman (8. Januar 2009)

Nasenelch schrieb:


> Was ist mit Äonenfeuer in Äowasser zu verwandeln oder so ihr wißt schon was ich meine??? Kann mir das einer sagen? Habe da noch nicht ein Rezept oder der gleichen gesehen.



du musst titan transmutieren, dann bekommst du die äonen... rezepte. wenn du eines von denen hast, kannst du die auch machen, um an weitere zu kommen. habe heute erde -> luft bekommen, das geht schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

